
The 1 Percent Rule: Why a Few People Get Most of the Rewards - DiabloD3
http://jamesclear.com/the-1-percent-rule
======
qxobobxq
"Imagine two plants growing side by side. Each day they will compete for
sunlight and soil. If one plant can grow just a little bit faster than the
other, then it can stretch taller, catch more sunlight, and soak up more
rain..."

I would rephrase this as:

"Imagine two plants growing side by side. Each day sunlight and soil are
divided between them. If, on a particular day, one plant happens to catch more
sunlight or soak up more rain, then (all else being equal) it will stretch
taller, catch more sunlight, and soak up more rain"

This rephrasing removes the intentional stance. From this perspective, the
unequal distribution of wealth is a consequence of physics.

As an illustration, consider a T-junction branched-pipe with fluid flowing out
through the branch. Any tiny irregularity in the pipe leads to a highly
asymmetrical flow.

My question is, given that the distribution of wealth is merely physics, are
we to through up our hands and accept it as destiny ?

------
dlwdlw
People argue about whether or not 10x proframmers exist yet mostly agree on
the 80/20 rule though. But aren't they actually the same thing?

Given 100 units of output and 10 people and the 80/20 rule, 2 people provide
40 each, while the remaining 8 provide 2.5 each. Each of the 2 is 40/2.5 times
more efficient that each of the 8. 16 times "better"

In a fair world then, these people are justified for 16x the pay, and
recursively, the elite of the elite should have 256x the pay.

